# Spacialist Reverb EEPROM Question



## ThinAir (Aug 19, 2019)

I am about to order the Spacialist Reverb and FV-1.  This is my first FV-1 build, does it include the EEPROM or do I need to also purchase the EEPROM programmed for the Spacialist?

Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Aug 19, 2019)

The eeprom will be included in the $18 price (the fv-1 chip itself is an additional $18). 

This is actually just an arachnid board ($12) with the specialist reverb eeprom included (this was confirmed in another thread here). The octagon and module8 are this way too. You could always build it and buy more eeproms later to swap out.


----------



## ThinAir (Aug 19, 2019)

Great - many thanks for helping clarify!!


----------



## phi1 (Aug 19, 2019)

@PedalPCB is the specialist reverb eeprom available yet?


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2019)

Spatialist EEPROM - PedalPCB.com
					

Pre-Programmed EEPROM




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Sasan (Aug 21, 2019)

Since I'm new to this stuff: do I assume correctly that all the Arachnid boards are identical and you could basically turn a Spacialist into a Module8 by just changing the EEPROM? And if so, what EEPROMs from the shop would be compatible?


----------



## phi1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Correct. There's also an eeprom builder option where you can pick a custom list of patches. 

The Pythagoras is equivalent to the arachnid, except there are three modes instead of 8. Likewise there are several boards here that all use the Pythagoras just with different eeproms (example radium springs). 

All the eeproms on the eeprom category can be dropped in, just realize that some eeproms will only have 3 patches loaded. 

Some other fv-1 project on here use a specialized board (example leprechaun, hydra, organ donor). So those aren't availabe in the eeprom category.


----------



## Sasan (Aug 21, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Correct. There's also an eeprom builder option where you can pick a custom list of patches.
> 
> The Pythagoras is equivalent to the arachnid, except there are three modes instead of 8. Likewise there are several boards here that all use the Pythagoras just with different eeproms (example radium springs).
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2019)

I've updated the product pages for the various EEPROMs to list which PCBs they are designed for.

When I get a chance I'll add a list of algorithms and controls for each as well.


----------



## Sasan (Aug 22, 2019)

Robert said:


> I've updated the product pages for the various EEPROMs to list which PCBs they are designed for.
> 
> When I get a chance I'll add a list of algorithms and controls for each as well.


One last question, I swear 

I noticed that all PCBs except Spacialist state that they come with the respective EEPROM.
Did you forgot to mention it or is the EEPROM not included for the Spacialist? Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, the EEPROM is included.


----------



## Stratman66 (Oct 19, 2019)

After speaking with PedalPCB a while back,  I built an Octagon and piggybacked a Module 8 EEPROM in the box.  With a simple toggle switch I can select 8 "voices" from either the Octagon EEPROM, the Module 8 EEPROM or the internal voices on the FV-1.  (Okay there are only 7 of the internal ones.)  Since that time PedalPCB has come up with the EEPROM builder so I may retire one of the two EEPROMS with a custom EEPROM of favorites.  I call my pedal the "Octagon 3X"!   It works great!  My only regret is that it is the version 1 Arachnid design.  The new one with the rotary switch would make it much better for live performances since you can "click" into the correct "voice."  An expander board allowing the use of 2 or more EERPOMs would be a great addition!  How about it PedalPCB?!


----------

